# CO2 System Recommendation



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a Red Sea Pro Deluxe system on one of my tanks and I guess it is adequate - does the job so far. In the market for one to put on one of my other tanks. Any particular system you prefer or do you piece parts together?

If you were going to buy a complete system, which one would you go with?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Check Out Greenleafaquariums.com They sell sweet Co2 regulatores.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

If you have a buddy or relative who's a machinist, welder or pipefitter - they always seem to have a bunch of CO2 stuff languishing around that they haven't used in ages. 

Maybe get lucky and have the guy tell you to "Get it the hell out of here!" 

Translation: It's free if you will take it.

Of course, this is the best case scenario. But, if possible to save some coin, by all means - use it!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

That is how I started out. Lot cheaper than buying new.


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

If it's a smaller tank, you could always try a DIY with yeast. I just set one up a few days ago for under $10 and am very happy so far.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is for a 125g, DIY is not an option. I ended up buying a new fully automatic system.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I use JBJ and the system is 3-4 yrs old. Works great with no complications. I hear Milwaukee is also a great system.

*


----------

